# New saw, It's red



## stihl sawing (Oct 3, 2009)

Now first let me explain why i bought this thing before ya'll rip me a new one. Number one it was on sale. I was gonna buy one anyway except at wally world. They sold remingtons but were out so i was in home depot and seen this purty red one. Now the big reason. My new stove takes a shorter stick of wood and most all the wood i cut last year is too long. it is all split and stacked So as i carry the wood in i will cut it down if necessary. it will ba an all winter long process and i didn't want to keep my stihl gas and oiled all winter. So now all i gotta do is keep the extension cord hooked up and layed out. I won't even worry about keeping this saw clean all winter. It will all be under roof so it won't get wet. Now i will clean it up at the end of the burning season. Never owned an electric saw so i don't know what to expect on power. Surely it has enough to cut the split sticks off. I know they are more dangerous cause the chain doesn't stop as quick.Ok, Now go ahead and rip my head off.lol


----------



## Ductape (Oct 3, 2009)

*Buwahahaahhaahahahahaha !!!!*

I always knew you wore a skirt !! opcorn:


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 3, 2009)

Ductape said:


> I always knew you wore a skirt !! opcorn:



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

You do what you need to SS. . . I got your back for ya.


----------



## damifino (Oct 3, 2009)

I hear they really open up after about the tenth time they are plugged in.

I think you have the worst case of CAD as I have ever seen.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## WVwoodsman (Oct 3, 2009)

Before I read, I saw the pic and thought it was a toy!


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 3, 2009)

Ductape said:


> I always knew you wore a skirt !! opcorn:






LMAO, But i promise not to wear it when i run that mighty saw.


----------



## smokinj (Oct 3, 2009)

Thats a good story and it cute


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 3, 2009)

damifino said:


> I hear they really open up after about the tenth time they are plugged in.
> 
> I think you have the worst case of CAD as I have ever seen.:greenchainsaw:



Bwahahahahaha! You guys are killing me! *wipes tears from eyes*


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 3, 2009)

Metals406 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> You do what you need to SS. . . I got your back for ya.


Alright metals i need some backup now.lol.


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 3, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Alright metals i need some backup now.lol.



I'm trying man. . . But these guys are rollin' me here! LOL


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 3, 2009)

Metals406 said:


> I'm trying man. . . But these guys are rollin' me here! LOL


Yeah me too, I laughin my butt off.


----------



## MNGuns (Oct 3, 2009)

Were they all out of the pink ones..?


----------



## wvlogger (Oct 3, 2009)

i think it is a good idea but should have bought a stihl


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 3, 2009)

MNGuns said:


> Were they all out of the pink ones..?


Oh man you guys are killin me, They said if i leave it out in the sun long enough it will fade to pink.lol


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 3, 2009)

wvlogger said:


> i think it is a good idea but should have bought a stihl


Thought about one a while back but i know they are higher that 30 dollars.


----------



## wvlogger (Oct 3, 2009)

but still it is a homolite


----------



## angelo c (Oct 3, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Yeah me too, I laughin my butt off.



it is cute. I bet it will really come alive with some grinding on the cord and a DP( dual PLUG) muff mod..


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 3, 2009)

wvlogger said:


> but still it is a homolite


You think stihl the deere would approve of it.lol


----------



## Ductape (Oct 3, 2009)

*SS, I Called Baily's For You.............*

and ordered up your big bore kit.


:greenchainsaw:


----------



## rmihalek (Oct 3, 2009)

I ran into the same situation a couple years ago. 

I got a bunch of pre-cut logs from a local tree service company. I brought in a load of wood for the stove and about half the pieces wouldn't fit in the stove.

Well, I had my 10" DeWalt power miter saw set-up in the basement to handle the 200+ feet of molding that I was installing in the kid's bedrooms upstairs, so I blasted through long wood with the miter saw.

I felt very confident knowing that the wood I was burning was cut precisely on a 90 degree angle.


----------



## wvlogger (Oct 3, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> You think stihl the deere would approve of it.lol



i dont know he was to big of a girl to stick around that was one of the funiest threads ever


----------



## wvlogger (Oct 3, 2009)

Ductape said:


> and ordered up your big bore kit.
> 
> 
> :greenchainsaw:



what did that kit run you lol might get a saw to do that to


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 3, 2009)

angelo c said:


> it is cute. I bet it will really come alive with some grinding on the cord and a DP( dual PLUG) muff mod..


LOL, I got Tears flowing down my face.


----------



## smokinj (Oct 3, 2009)

angelo c said:


> it is cute. I bet it will really come alive with some grinding on the cord and a DP( dual PLUG) muff mod..



lol I was running a 180 14in. bar with my 460 28in bar I pull it out after running out of fuel and when I did the guy I was cutting with said Its cute! and that name just stuck sold it a few weeks after that got a 260 still not enough power for me and now running a 361 with the 460


----------



## scotclayshooter (Oct 3, 2009)

Beg Borrow or steal a .50cal and shoot that thing!


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 3, 2009)

wvlogger said:


> what did that kit run you lol might get a saw to do that to


OH Man. I gotta take a break. Can't flippin breath. Laughin too hard. You guys are a riot. I knew i was gonna catch it but what the hell it is funny.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Oct 3, 2009)

They've got confidence in you with that tip guard!


----------



## angelo c (Oct 3, 2009)

Stihl, 
It just occured to me.....

'lectric saws are like Fat chicks and Mopeds.....lot's of fun to ride until your friends catch you with one !!!!

A


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 3, 2009)

angelo c said:


> Stihl,
> It just occured to me.....
> 
> 'lectric saws are like Fat chicks and Mopeds.....lot's of fun to ride until your friends catch you with one !!!!
> ...


I'm gonna put on the chaps and hard hat and all the ppe and take a pic tommorrow. And maybe a paper sack over my head.lol


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Oct 3, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> I'm gonna put on the chaps and hard hat and all the ppe and take a pic tommorrow. And maybe a paper sack over my head.lol



Yeah, but take it in public.


----------



## deeker (Oct 3, 2009)

Ductape said:


> I always knew you wore a skirt !! opcorn:



And with more under coverage than a thong.


----------



## angelo c (Oct 3, 2009)

I hope I'm not the only one laughin my arse off as I picture Stihl cuttin with that "thing" wearing his chaps and listening to ....

I can't do it...




Y M C A it's fun to cut at the Y M C A !!!!! :greenchainsaw:


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 3, 2009)

scotclayshooter said:


> Beg Borrow or steal a .50cal and shoot that thing!


Come on Tommy, You're supposed to be helpin me.lol


----------



## deeker (Oct 3, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> I'm gonna put on the chaps and hard hat and all the ppe and take a pic tommorrow. And maybe a paper sack over my head.lol



Don't post that one. Unless there is a hell of a lot of coverage....you in just chaps and hard hat???? 

Don't make me hurt you.....


----------



## Freehand (Oct 3, 2009)

Ductape said:


> and ordered up your big bore kit.
> 
> 
> :greenchainsaw:



Go for the big bore,S.S.......THEN you'll git ther goat


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Oct 3, 2009)

WVwoodsman said:


> Before I read, I saw the pic and thought it was a toy!



Psst! It *IS* a toy!


----------



## Rookie1 (Oct 3, 2009)

I just got a remington 14" out of the garbage. I was thinking the same thing about using it down the basedment to trim long wood. If I knew you were needing one I would have sent it to ya.


----------



## smokinj (Oct 3, 2009)

Rookie1 said:


> I just got a remington 14" out of the garbage. I was thinking the same thing about using it down the basedment to trim long wood. If I knew you were needing one I would have sent it to ya.



darn sure cant be as cute as that one


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 3, 2009)

I gotta go take a shower and get my breathing back in order, My wife just came in here and ask why i was laughing so hard. I told these guys are tearin my ass up for that saw i just bought and it is hilarious on some of the comments. Then she said well it is a pretty color. What could i say but:censored:


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Oct 3, 2009)

aww come on guys.... its not like he is going professional with it... and besides if he is out at 11pm getting a load of wood...I am sure the neighbors would appreciate it.... the quietness... I too have 2 electrics... one a Stihl and the other a remington 12" ( on a pole) for $90 it does what it needs to do... I didn't have the need or the $$$ for a Stihl pole saw... 
I got your back .... 
On the bright side.. I dont think anyone will steal it...


----------



## Ljute (Oct 3, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> ... Never owned an electric saw so i don't know what to expect on power...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## buzz sawyer (Oct 3, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> I gotta go take a shower and get my breathing back in order, My wife just came in here and ask why i was laughing so hard. I told these guys are tearin my ass up for that saw i just bought and it is hilarious on some of the comments. Then she said well it is a pretty color. What could i say but:censored:



I'll help you out SS. I saw an electric sears saw in the neighbors trash and sneaked up after dark and nabbed it. Got rid if the self-sharpening beaver tooth chain and I'm gonna use it for the same thing as you. 

Hey - a saw is a saw.


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 3, 2009)

Hey look! . . I found a picture from Homelites Ad Campaign.


----------



## Beefie (Oct 3, 2009)

Now make sure you use the PINK extension cord on that saw. You don't want to use the yellow cord or green cord , they just would not hold up to all that power.

Beefie


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Oct 3, 2009)

they are more dangerous because of the torque ... chaps will not stop them


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Oct 3, 2009)

Poor guy, he goes and buys a girly saw and then admits it here on Testosterone Central. See, I would never be so stupid as to post a purchase like that, let alone to you guys. Oh wait, I would never ever, ever make a purchase like that. 

Oh and where do I submit a bill for a new monitor to replace the one that just got apple cider all over it from the "Homelite Ad Campaign" photo! I nearly died with that one!


----------



## smokinj (Oct 3, 2009)

Jkebxjunke said:


> they are more dangerous because of the torque ... chaps will not stop them



+1 I didnt think he could hang with that much power either!:agree2:


----------



## Ductape (Oct 3, 2009)

Ljute said:


> When did you get elektricity down thar in Arkansas? :greenchainsaw:



HAHAHAHHAHHHAHAHAHAHA !!!!!


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 3, 2009)

I bet spacemule is proud of me.


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Oct 3, 2009)

Metals406 said:


> Hey look! . . I found a picture from Homelites Ad Campaign.








sorry couldn't resist


----------



## smokinj (Oct 3, 2009)

Jkebxjunke said:


> sorry couldn't resist


lol but witch one would he be?:greenchainsaw:


----------



## cjcocn (Oct 3, 2009)

AUSSIE1 said:


> They've got confidence in you with that tip guard!



... makes it a real good frolicking saw.


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 3, 2009)

Metals406 said:


> Hey look! . . I found a picture from Homelites Ad Campaign.


Tried to rep ya for that one. but couldn't Wish i had more to pass out here tonight. This is some funny stuff.


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 3, 2009)

Jkebxjunke said:


> aww come on guys.... its not like he is going professional with it... and besides if he is out at 11pm getting a load of wood...I am sure the neighbors would appreciate it.... the quietness... I too have 2 electrics... one a Stihl and the other a remington 12" ( on a pole) for $90 it does what it needs to do... I didn't have the need or the $$$ for a Stihl pole saw...
> I got your back ....
> On the bright side.. I dont think anyone will steal it...


Thanks..............I think


----------



## deeker (Oct 3, 2009)

Metals406 said:


> Hey look! . . I found a picture from Homelites Ad Campaign.



In need of a frag grenade to fix that.....


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Oct 3, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> I bet spacemule is proud of me.



You said you needed help over here on this thread but all I can
do is laugh at all the posts,

Ok I will try and help. 
SS that saw is to big for you.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 3, 2009)

Found another from the Ad Campaign. . .


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 3, 2009)

Mr. Bow Saw said:


> You said you needed help over here on this thread but all I can
> do is laugh at all the posts,
> 
> Ok I will try and help.
> SS that saw is to big for you.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


Aw come on Not you too Mr. Bow Saw.lol


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 3, 2009)

Metals406 said:


> Found another from the Ad Campaign. . .


OH MY GAWD, Think i just coughed up a piece of lung laughing.


----------



## Beefie (Oct 3, 2009)

Metals406 said:


> Found another from the Ad Campaign. . .



Thats funny right there I'll tell you what Thats just funny:hmm3grin2orange:


Beefie


----------



## ozzy42 (Oct 3, 2009)

SS I would help you in a heartbeat if I,,,if i,,,,,,,,,,if I ,,,,,,could stop ####ing laughing so hard


----------



## smokinj (Oct 3, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> OH MY GAWD, Think i just coughed up a piece of lung laughing.




just when you think the thread is dead! lol hehehehehe:agree2:


----------



## stihlhead (Oct 3, 2009)

I am hoping you don't get all excited about this electric saw and start tearing the motor out of your dryer to make a "hot" saw! If you got that going the sky would be the limit for the electric hotsaws!


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 3, 2009)

Soooooo.......I take it ya'll like my new saw then ehh.


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Oct 3, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


>



Well from the look on your face in the pic you must of tryed out that real
powerhouse saw. LOL


----------



## unclemoustache (Oct 3, 2009)

OK, OK, I got your back.

My first saw was when I was a grad student in college. (Most of you 'fellers' don't know what college is - it's kind of like a long hunting trip, but in the city instead of the woods, and there's no game to shoot, or guns to use - just lots of beer and staying up late doing something other than what you came there for.)
Anyway, After a large limb dropped on my house, I scraped together my loose change and bought a little electric at a yard sale. I was rather impressed that it actually managed to get through the limb (about 12" diameter) a few times, and lasted for months after that for other small sawing jobs.

So, when that saw finally died, I lamented for a week and buried it in a pink casket with a tear-soaked hankie and my favorite garter belt. Once I got my degree in exotic dancing, I determined to get another saw just like it, but Stihl Sawing beat me to it. I don't hold a grudge, however. He and I are going dancing together next weekend.


----------



## unclemoustache (Oct 3, 2009)

So, I guess on second thought I don't have your back. Ha ha ha!!!


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 3, 2009)

unclemoustache said:


> OK, OK, I got your back.
> 
> My first saw was when I was a grad student in college. (Most of you 'fellers' don't know what college is - it's kind of like a long hunting trip, but in the city instead of the woods, and there's no game to shoot, or guns to use - just lots of beer and staying up late doing something other than what you came there for.)
> Anyway, After a large limb dropped on my house, I scraped together my loose change and bought a little electric at a yard sale. I was rather impressed that it actually managed to get through the limb (about 12" diameter) a few times, and lasted for months after that for other small sawing jobs.
> ...


of course you know you just handed us a death sentence....right.lol I can't dance.


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## ropensaddle (Oct 4, 2009)

Bring it to the gtg lol. Why not just buy a stove with a bigger box? Someone get SawTroll to give us the specs on that stihl killer lmfao it will go nice with your gucci lol


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 4, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Bring it to the gtg lol. Why not just buy a stove with a bigger box? Someone get SawTroll to give us the specs on that stihl killer lmfao it will go nice with your gucci lol


LOL, I was REALLY hoping you wasn't gonna find this thread.


----------



## ropensaddle (Oct 4, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> LOL, I was REALLY hoping you wasn't gonna find this thread.



Lol it is good on the ears


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 4, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Lol it is good on the ears


Don't know about that, just took it out to the barn and run it a second, Sucker sounds like a 747 taking off.lol I was gonna fix ya'll up with a pic of the saw in action. but it's pouring rain here.


----------



## ropensaddle (Oct 4, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Don't know about that, just took it out to the barn and run it a second, Sucker sounds like a 747 taking off.lol I was gonna fix ya'll up with a pic of the saw in action. but it's pouring rain here.



y u think I ain't huntin?lmfao I never seem to see deer in rain like everyone else says they do.


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 4, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> y u think I ain't huntin?lmfao I never seem to see deer in rain like everyone else says they do.


I don't see many in hard downpours, but always see a few in a drizzle. Killed a few when it's drizzling. I like hunting in those conditions. Also got stuck in my stand one time in a thunderstorm. Didn't want to get down cause i was along way from the wheeler with no rainsuit. my stand has a top and i figured no problem i've sit here many a time in the rain. it started to hail and the wind started blowin hard, had to put my chair over my head cause those hailstones were hurtin when they hit me.


----------



## matt9923 (Oct 4, 2009)

This is a joke rite??






Whats next a husky?


----------



## wood4heat (Oct 4, 2009)

rmihalek said:


> I ran into the same situation a couple years ago.
> 
> I got a bunch of pre-cut logs from a local tree service company. I brought in a load of wood for the stove and about half the pieces wouldn't fit in the stove.
> 
> ...



I did the same thing my first year in this house. There was about a 1/2 cord left by the previous owner but it was cut for his giahugeous relic of a stove and wouldn't fit my new stove. I took the mitre saw out to the wood shed and chopped up my wood as needed. Of course I would have used the excuse to by a new saw had I thought of it. :monkey:


----------



## husky455rancher (Oct 4, 2009)

lmao! youd buy that pos but your a hardcore stihl guy?


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 4, 2009)

ya'll are hard on an old guy.lol All it's gotta do is saw the ends off the split wood for one season and it has done it's job. As far as being a hard core stihl guy, well i do like stihl but they are about the only dealer around here. I would run a husky in a skinny minute. i've ran a lot of poulans and macs and homelites over the years.


----------



## woodbooga (Oct 4, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


>



I think your compass is broken. You posted that in the wrong forum - your funny picture thread is downstairs in off topic. 

Make sure you post up some after pics after you open up the muffler some!




unclemoustache said:


> Stihl Sawing beat me to it. I don't hold a grudge, however. He and I are going dancing together next weekend.





unclemoustache said:


> So, I guess on second thought I don't have your back. Ha ha ha!!!



I was gonna ask what you were doing back there.


----------



## matt9923 (Oct 4, 2009)

woodbooga said:


> I was gonna ask what you were doing back there.



that's bad 


LOL


----------



## angelo c (Oct 4, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> I don't see many in hard downpours, but always see a few in a drizzle. Killed a few when it's drizzling. I like hunting in those conditions. Also got stuck in my stand one time in a thunderstorm. Didn't want to get down cause i was along way from the wheeler with no rainsuit. my stand has a top and i figured no problem i've sit here many a time in the rain. it started to hail and the wind started blowin hard, had to put my chair over my head cause those hailstones were hurtin when they hit me.



Hey Stihl...
yeh that's it...start talking 'bout hunting and man show stuff like that, just to divert our attention from that cute red saw....I see what your doin....


----------



## scotclayshooter (Oct 4, 2009)

You could pimp that thing with some toilet roll tubes and washing liquid bottles to make it look like its got a pipe:greenchainsaw:

How about a nice 240V motor


----------



## scotclayshooter (Oct 4, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/STIHL-BATTERY...l_RL?hash=item4a9aea072c&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/STIHL-BATTERY...l_RL?hash=item4a9b200d51&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

You might be interested in thes to make the set complete!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Austin1 (Oct 4, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> y u think I ain't huntin?lmfao I never seem to see deer in rain like everyone else says they do.


I have never been rained on during hunting season snow yes rain no. Oh I lied I remember sneaking up on some deer Labor day weekend with my Bow in a light rain shower. They took off after I got 70yds from them, I came back in Dec in -25 and shot the bugger with my .54 hawken repo actually it was a doe, but I am sure it was the same one lol!
P.S that is big game I like hunting ducks and grouse in the rain. Now what was this topic about? oh ya My dad had a electric saw used it for cutting spruce trees that were touching the house I put some Good chain on that old Mac electric saw with the 10'' bar I still use it when Mom say's the tree's need some trimming get your butt over here and take care of it!


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 4, 2009)

LOL, You guys know ya want one. When the sun comes out i'll take some pics and show ya that thing will throw chips the size of nickels.lol


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 4, 2009)

angelo c said:


> Hey Stihl...
> yeh that's it...start talking 'bout hunting and man show stuff like that, just to divert our attention from that cute red saw....I see what your doin....


yeah, It didn't work too well.lol


----------



## scotclayshooter (Oct 4, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> LOL, You guys know ya want one. When the sun comes out i'll take some pics and show ya that thing will throw chips the size of nickels.lol



"nickels" Yep 2 of them payed for the plastic on that saw LOL


----------



## Austin1 (Oct 4, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> LOL, You guys know ya want one. When the sun comes out i'll take some pics and show ya that thing will throw chips the size of nickels.lol


Electric saw's have some jam to them but how far will the cord reach?


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 4, 2009)

Austin1 said:


> Electric saw's have some jam to them but how far will the cord reach?


LOL, Well if the cord that's on it is only used.....about 10 inches.lol I have plenty of extension cord though.


----------



## Austin1 (Oct 4, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> LOL, Well if the cord that's on it is only used.....about 10 inches.lol I have plenty of extension cord though.


I think the old mac electric my dad had only had 8'' lol. it is a short cord coming from the saw. I like that little saw it does the job it was meant to do much better than a hand saw plus it sounds kinda cool like you mean business


----------



## Steve NW WI (Oct 4, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> LOL, You guys know ya want one. When the sun comes out i'll take some pics and show ya that thing will throw chips the size of nickels.lol




Cmon now SS - it's E-L-E-C-T-R-I-C! Bring the wood in where it's nice and dry!


Slap a couple sticks on the kitchen table and get us a video...


----------



## yooper (Oct 4, 2009)

Nice saw ss.....to bad I didnt know you where looking for a electric chain saw, my dad has an old old one he doesn't use any more. The only thing is ya would have to have your wife stand by the outlet in case ya start dancing around and acting funny Got my ass whooped many times for sitting there laughing as my old man got shocked by that thing!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 4, 2009)

yooper said:


> Nice saw ss.....to bad I didnt know you where looking for a electric chain saw, my dad has an old old one he doesn't use any more. The only thing is ya would have to have your wife stand by the outlet in case ya start dancing around and acting funny Got my ass whooped many times for sitting there laughing as my old man got shocked by that thing!:hmm3grin2orange:


You ain't right.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## yooper (Oct 4, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> You ain't right.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Do ya think she would watch ya dance around for a bit?


----------



## matt9923 (Oct 4, 2009)

yooper said:


> Do ya think she would watch ya dance around for a bit?



She'd go to wal-mart and get a video camera! Then she might unplug it.


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 4, 2009)

yooper said:


> Do ya think she would watch ya dance around for a bit?


She probably would and laugh like you did. But i wouldn't whoop her, Those frying pans hurt.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 4, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> She'd go to wal-mart and get a video camera! Then she might unplug it.


LOL Couldn't handle the shock that long.


----------



## yooper (Oct 4, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> She probably would and laugh like you did. But i wouldn't whoop her, Those frying pans hurt.:greenchainsaw:



I hear ya, they somtimes feel like rolling pins but dont make a thud, they make a ping


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 4, 2009)

yooper said:


> I hear ya, they somtimes feel like rolling pins but dont make a thud, they make a ping


That's signs of a hard head.


----------



## yooper (Oct 4, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> She'd go to wal-mart and get a video camera! Then she might unplug it.



lol....the only time I really got an ass whoopin was when I unplugged it then plugged it in again real fast, unplugged it then plugged it in real fast,unplugged it then plugged it in again real fast unplugged it then plugged it in again real fast unplugged it then plugged it in again real fast unplugged it then plugged it in again real fast unplugged it then plugged it in again real fast unplugged it then plugged it in again real fast.



was the worst idea I ever had in my life


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm going to try and find someone with a video camera and film that bad boy eatin that oak up. Don't know if i can or not, at least i'll get a pic of it in action.lol Shoot. It may be so bad i will challenge rope's modded 372 at the gtg.


----------



## yooper (Oct 4, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> That's signs of a hard head.



yep that would be me.


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 4, 2009)

LMAO, Jacobj just gave me some rep with the statement "A handsaw would have been cheaper and faster" Now that's a good one. I'm afraid he may be right though.lol


----------



## yooper (Oct 4, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> I'm going to try and find someone with a video camera and film that bad boy eatin that oak up. Don't know if i can or not, at least i'll get a pic of it in action.lol Shoot. It may be so bad i will challenge rope's modded 372 at the gtg.



lol I would put my ms 192T up aganst that


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 4, 2009)

yooper said:


> yep that would be me.


And that's in the summer.


----------



## matt9923 (Oct 4, 2009)

yooper said:


> lol....the only time I really got an ass whoopin was when I unplugged it then plugged it in again real fast, unplugged it then plugged it in real fast,unplugged it then plugged it in again real fast unplugged it then plugged it in again real fast unplugged it then plugged it in again real fast unplugged it then plugged it in again real fast unplugged it then plugged it in again real fast unplugged it then plugged it in again real fast.
> 
> 
> 
> was the worst idea I ever had in my life



LOL, if had that happen to me... asswoopin? YUP!


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 4, 2009)

yooper said:


> lol I would put my ms 192T up aganst that


What , against the 372. i know you ain't talkin about the lipstick saw.lol


----------



## ropensaddle (Oct 4, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> It may be so bad i will challenge rope's modded 372 at the gtg.



Brawhahaha hook up 5000000 volts and may B lmao:monkey: I wonder how it works in the canopy


----------



## yooper (Oct 4, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> What , against the 372. i know you ain't talkin about the lipstick saw.lol



gosh no, 372, I would try my 372xpw stock against it....I am sur I can file a chain much better then he can!:hmm3grin2orange:opcorn:
I see ya got a name for it, I like it.


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 4, 2009)

yooper said:


> gosh no, 372, I would try my 372xpw stock against it....I am sur I can file a chain much better then he can!:hmm3grin2orange:opcorn:
> I see ya got a name for it, I like it.


Actually Tommy Gunn come up with that one.


----------



## ropensaddle (Oct 4, 2009)

yooper said:


> .I am sur I can file a chain much better then he can!:hmm3grin2orange:opcorn:



My <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203BB.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a> lmao


----------



## matt9923 (Oct 4, 2009)

yooper said:


> gosh no, 372, I would try my 372xpw stock against it....I am sur I can file a chain much better then he can!:hmm3grin2orange:opcorn:
> I see ya got a name for it, I like it.



ported lipstick?


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 4, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Brawhahaha hook up 5000000 volts and may B lmao:monkey: I wonder how it works in the canopy


Depends on how tall the tree is and how much cord ya got.


----------



## yooper (Oct 4, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Actually Tommy Gunn come up with that one.



lol...beam me up scotty:kilt:


----------



## yooper (Oct 4, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> My <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203BB.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a> lmao



lol


----------



## avalancher (Oct 5, 2009)

Guess you use one of these to adjust chain tension, eh?


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 5, 2009)

avalancher said:


> Guess you use one of these to adjust chain tension, eh?


Well i can't see it at work so hafta wait till i get home. The two yellow knobs on the side is where it adjust. The one loosens the bar and the round one lossens or tightens the chain. It works just don't know how well when it's used.


----------



## rburke65 (Oct 5, 2009)

Does Mattel make those? Sorry....couldn't help myself.


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 5, 2009)

rburke65 said:


> Does Mattel make those? Sorry....couldn't help myself.


LOL, Gonna see if i can find a barbie sticker for it, Just for you guys.lol


----------



## rburke65 (Oct 5, 2009)

After 9 pages of replys, it shows you can take the heat! Good luck with the saw.


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 5, 2009)

rburke65 said:


> After 9 pages of replys, it shows you can take the heat! Good luck with the saw.


It's all in fun, Shoot their takin it easy on me compared to some of the post in the beg thread over the last couple of years. i knew it was gonna be rough when i put the pics up, But ya gotta have a little fun. Now their may be a few that are serious about it but it's ok as long as it does the job.lol I may have to eat those words too if it breaks or won't cut nothing. But even that will be ok.


----------



## woodbooga (Oct 5, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Now their may be a few that are serious about it but it's ok as long as it does the job.



I can say, in all seriousness, that I've never been too serious in anything I've posted up here.


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 5, 2009)

Now i gotta find some big dawgs for it.:monkey:


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 5, 2009)

As a matter of fact i have a set of dawgs, Will install and take pic after work.


----------



## cjcocn (Oct 5, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Now i gotta find some big dawgs for it.:monkey:



lol ... get some the size of 090 dawgs and take pics for us.


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 5, 2009)

cjcocn said:


> lol ... get some the size of 090 dawgs and take pics for us.


Oh i got some. it will be after while before i can post it though.


----------



## Ductape (Oct 5, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Now i gotta find some big dawgs for it.:monkey:


----------



## Freehand (Oct 5, 2009)

All right SS,I've got what you need here.....

4160 volts,250 horsepower,and the BADDEST chainsaw on the planet:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

Oh wait,it seems the MSRP on that is just over 70K.....3 phase conversion,controls,and you won't believe what gage cord you're got to run to that thing Hmmmm........

Hey,but this is for braggin' rights,right?Money is no object when a man is on the eternal quest for horsepower:greenchainsaw:




http://baldor.thomasnet.com/item/ba...?&plpver=1094&origin=advsrch&by=prod&filter=0


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 5, 2009)

:jawdrop::jawdrop::jawdrop::jawdrop:70,000 dollars. I could buy a couple of stihls for that.


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 6, 2009)

Got some more pics for ya, But couldn't cause of server issues. Will get them loaded tonight.


----------



## ropensaddle (Oct 6, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> LOL, Gonna see if i can find a barbie sticker for it, Just for you guys.lol



I think Ken sticker would be mo appropriate :angel:


----------



## cjcocn (Oct 6, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Got some more pics for ya, But couldn't cause of server issues. Will get them loaded tonight.



Pics? ....... What about my tracking number?


----------



## scotclayshooter (Oct 6, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> :jawdrop::jawdrop::jawdrop::jawdrop:70,000 dollars. I could buy a couple of stihls for that.



If the price keeps going up, Maybe you wont!:jawdrop:


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 6, 2009)

Did i mention it came with a nifty bag,


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 6, 2009)

The stock dawgs are just too small.






So i fixed it.






But the bar is just not big enough.


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 6, 2009)

So i solved that too. Bring on the big oaks.


----------



## yooper (Oct 6, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> The stock dawgs are just too small.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would take that silly tip off to, it will drive you nutz


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Oct 6, 2009)

uhh oh... there goes the server.. again...


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 6, 2009)

can't believe ya'll don't like the saw mods.:monkey:


----------



## cjcocn (Oct 6, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> can't believe ya'll don't like the saw mods.:monkey:



mods? .... you just moved it to a bench?


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 6, 2009)

cjcocn said:


> mods? .... you just moved it to a bench?


Hmmmm, You're dial up is acting up.lol New bigger dogs and 25 inch bar.


----------



## matt9923 (Oct 6, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Hmmmm, You're dial up is acting up.lol New bigger dogs and 25 inch bar.



bet your .05 it wont pull that chain... LOL


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 6, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> bet your .05 it wont pull that chain... LOL


I didn't try it before i took it off, Whats weird is that stihl bar and chain fit it pretty good. i just stuck those oversize 460 dogs behind the cover for laughs. I took all that stuff off and put the original junk back on. Just did it for the fun of it and thought maybe a few laughs. I will however get it out and start using it if it will ever stop raining.


----------



## matt9923 (Oct 6, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> I didn't try it before i took it off, Whats weird is that stihl bar and chain fit it pretty good. i just stuck those oversize 460 dogs behind the cover for laughs. I took all that stuff off and put the original junk back on. Just did it for the fun of it and thought maybe a few laughs. I will however get it out and start using it if it will ever stop raining.



I thought it was funny. We gotta get some timed cuts on record.


----------



## cjcocn (Oct 6, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Hmmmm, You're dial up is acting up.lol New bigger dogs and 25 inch bar.



lol .... yep, you're right again. I reloaded the page and those "modded" pics showed up this time.

You should put that 25" back on and see if that .... piece of equipment _will_ pull that chain.


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 6, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> I thought it was funny. We gotta get some timed cuts on record.


Hopefully someone will have a video camera at the gtg, Cause i'm bringin it, Gonna race rope's 372.lol


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 6, 2009)

cjcocn said:


> lol .... yep, you're right again. I reloaded the page and those "modded" pics showed up this time.
> 
> You should put that 25" back on and see if that .... piece of equipment _will_ pull that chain.


I was scared it would burn it up.lol


----------



## matt9923 (Oct 6, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Hopefully someone will have a video camera at the gtg, Cause i'm bringin it, Gonna race rope's 372.lol



save yourself and don't... :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## cjcocn (Oct 6, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Hopefully someone will have a video camera at the gtg, Cause i'm bringin it, Gonna race rope's 372.lol



Yeah! That would be a funny video to see.

Do it!


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 6, 2009)

cjcocn said:


> Yeah! That would be a funny video to see.
> 
> Do it!


Yep i'm gonna bring it , Rope's toast.


----------



## songofthewood (Oct 6, 2009)

SS your too funny.You and Rope need to play nice.Like some of the other folks have said won't a bow saw been cheaper and faster?:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: Just kidding.Great idea,no fumes,no gas,no noise and it will work for you well.


----------



## yooper (Oct 6, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Yep i'm gonna bring it , Rope's toast.



ss, maybe ya should have challenged rope to a saw throwing contest:jawdrop::jester::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## cjcocn (Oct 6, 2009)

yooper said:


> ss, maybe ya should have challenged rope to a saw throwing contest:jawdrop::jester::hmm3grin2orange:



I think he will do that after that race is run.


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 7, 2009)

you guys are probably right, i don't think the 372 can hang with the red saw, I'm gonna challenge his 395.lol


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 7, 2009)

songofthewood said:


> SS your too funny.You and Rope need to play nice.Like some of the other folks have said won't a bow saw been cheaper and faster?:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: Just kidding.Great idea,no fumes,no gas,no noise and it will work for you well.


Just jokin with the rope, he knows it. It actually might be funny to film his 372 against it. Would be a good laugh. he might finish in 5 seconds and the red saw in five minutes.lol


----------



## scotclayshooter (Oct 7, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Just jokin with the rope, he knows it. It actually might be funny to film his 372 against it. Would be a good laugh. he might finish in 5 seconds and the red saw in five minutes.lol



Not if you can rock his chain a little first


----------



## COWBOY (Oct 7, 2009)

all fun &games till power goes out . how big is your generator ?


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 7, 2009)

COWBOY said:


> all fun &games till power goes out . how big is your generator ?


LOL, Don't have one.


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 7, 2009)

scotclayshooter said:


> Not if you can rock his chain a little first


Yep if some one can keep him busy i could try and cut a rock with it.:monkey:


----------



## matt9923 (Oct 7, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Yep if some one can keep him busy i could try and cut a rock with it.:monkey:



It will probably cut the rock.


----------



## matt9923 (Oct 7, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> It will probably cut the rock.



Oh Nvm i remember it was a Husky.


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 7, 2009)

Can't believe rope ain't defending himself. he must be working late.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Oct 7, 2009)

COWBOY said:


> all fun &games till power goes out . how big is your generator ?



You mean these don't have fold-out pedals?


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 7, 2009)

buzz sawyer said:


> You mean these don't have fold-out pedals?


Hmmm, You're givin me an idea!


----------



## COWBOY (Oct 7, 2009)

maybe if you add pull handle &rope use camo extension cord no one will notice


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 8, 2009)

COWBOY said:


> maybe if you add pull handle &rope use camo extension cord no one will notice


If i could just find an old one to tape on there.


----------



## cjcocn (Oct 8, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> If i could just find an old one to tape on there.



Might as well paint some flames on it too ... that will distract them and maybe they won't notice the wind-up buttons.


----------



## MJR (Oct 8, 2009)

If I had you problem it would finally give me reason to buy this.

http://www.toolbarn.com/hitachi-c15fb.html


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 8, 2009)

MJR said:


> If I had you problem it would finally give me reason to buy this.
> 
> http://www.toolbarn.com/hitachi-c15fb.html


It would be nice to own one but the price is a killer. You must do a lot of carpentry work.


----------



## Freehand (Oct 8, 2009)

MJR said:


> If I had you problem it would finally give me reason to buy this.
> 
> http://www.toolbarn.com/hitachi-c15fb.html



These units are one of the best miter saws sold today....the rim speed on a 16" blade is phenomenal, glass smooth cuts.It'll cut a 6x8 @ 90 degrees REAL quick.Nice machine.Also cuts crown molding in it's natural position with a simple jig,6" wide.


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 8, 2009)

freehandslabber said:


> These units are one of the best miter saws sold today....the rim speed on a 16" blade is phenomenal, glass smooth cuts.It'll cut a 6x8 @ 90 degrees REAL quick.Nice machine.Also cuts crown molding in it's natural position with a simple jig,6" wide.


Now you do a lot of carpentry work, and some very nice work at that.


----------



## matt9923 (Oct 8, 2009)

freehandslabber said:


> These units are one of the best miter saws sold today....the rim speed on a 16" blade is phenomenal, glass smooth cuts.It'll cut a 6x8 @ 90 degrees REAL quick.Nice machine.Also cuts crown molding in it's natural position with a simple jig,6" wide.



Sure is, an old boss had one. Used it all the time with crown.


----------



## COWBOY (Oct 8, 2009)

so is anyone else ready to admit they are modding electric saws


----------



## tibikedad (Oct 8, 2009)

Why not get a cheap $90 miter saw with a $10 blade. It will cut those sticks just fine!


----------



## unclemoustache (Oct 8, 2009)

freehandslabber said:


> These units are one of the best miter saws sold today....the rim speed on a 16" blade is phenomenal, glass smooth cuts.It'll cut a 6x8 @ 90 degrees REAL quick.Nice machine.Also cuts crown molding in it's natural position with a simple jig,6" wide.




Freehand - I just looked at the log cabin you built. Very impressive. Did you mill all that lumber yourself? Those were some big slabs for the roof trusses and all that. Good job.


Stihl Sawing - when are we going to get those pics of your new saw in action??:chainsawguy:


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 8, 2009)

just tried old lipstick out, Gotta say i'm pretty impressed. It won't turn 13,000 rpm's but it is steady and don't bog down. Now i didn't put it in no big wood but it went through the old hard oak fairly easy. The tip protector on the end of the bar has gotta go. it won't let you do a lot of things, It's just held on with a bolt though. i didn't know what to expect from it but gotta say i like it. Would i want to cut a truckload with it.......NO. But for what i bought it for it's gonna work out great. But it's 0k to still make fun of it cause that was funny.


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 8, 2009)

Will it noodle...............You bet.


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 8, 2009)

A few ends.


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 8, 2009)

Some decent size chips


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 8, 2009)

tibikedad said:


> Why not get a cheap $90 miter saw with a $10 blade. It will cut those sticks just fine!


That would have been 60 dollars more than what i paid.


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 8, 2009)

unclemoustache said:


> Freehand - I just looked at the log cabin you built. Very impressive. Did you mill all that lumber yourself? Those were some big slabs for the roof trusses and all that. Good job.
> 
> 
> Stihl Sawing - when are we going to get those pics of your new saw in action??:chainsawguy:


Right now.


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Oct 8, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> A few ends.


I counted an odd number of ends.. so is that odds and ends?


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Oct 8, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> That would have been 60 dollars more than what i paid.



shoot... if it last the season you got your moneys worth....


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 8, 2009)

Jkebxjunke said:


> shoot... if it last the season you got your moneys worth....


Yep, I think it's gonna work out just fine.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Oct 8, 2009)

Doesn't look like an A # 1 noodling saw though, looks like more chips under the chain guard than flying.

Glad you're happy, and can take a joke.

BTW, why the helmet, hiding your face or afraid the pure raw power of that thing will make the house collapse on ya?


----------



## John Ellison (Oct 8, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> That would have been 60 dollars more than what i paid.



You got a deal. I saw a Mac electric for 79 bucks.


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 8, 2009)

Steve NW WI said:


> Doesn't look like an A # 1 noodling saw though, looks like more chips under the chain guard than flying.
> 
> Glad you're happy, and can take a joke.
> 
> BTW, why the helmet, hiding your face or afraid the pure raw power of that thing will make the house collapse on ya?


Mostly hiding my face.lol It clogged up kinda fast on the noodles.


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 8, 2009)

John Ellison said:


> You got a deal. I saw a Mac electric for 79 bucks.


I thought so .....That's why i bought it.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Oct 8, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Will it noodle...............You bet.



WHAT!!! No chaps? I believe Bailey's can get them in pink.


----------



## matt9923 (Oct 8, 2009)

You need to wear pink leather pants and a rainbow wig..... get a barbie bike helmet and pink chaps and you're good to go...


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 8, 2009)

buzz sawyer said:


> WHAT!!! No chaps? I believe Bailey's can get them in pink.


LOL, my chaps weren't pink so i didn't put them on.


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 8, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> You need to wear pink leather pants and a rainbow wig..... get a barbie bike helmet and pink chaps and you're good to go...


A Rainbow wig.........LMAO........That's just cold.


----------



## yooper (Oct 8, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Some decent size chips



:rockn::rockn::chainsawguy:


----------



## matt9923 (Oct 8, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> A Rainbow wig.........LMAO........That's just cold.



LOL.... sorry man ahha.

saw looks like it ripps!!!


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 8, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> LOL.... sorry man ahha.
> 
> saw looks like it ripps!!!


It's ok it was funny.


----------



## Ljute (Oct 8, 2009)

COWBOY said:


> so is anyone else ready to admit they are modding electric saws



Monster cable cord and gold plated plugs.


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Oct 8, 2009)

*Found the perfect cord*







http://www.amazon.com/Coleman-Cable...ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1255057359&sr=8-3


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 8, 2009)

Jkebxjunke said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Coleman-Cable...ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1255057359&sr=8-3


LOL, ............................have one on order.


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Oct 8, 2009)

Jkebxjunke said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Coleman-Cable...ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1255057359&sr=8-3





stihl sawing said:


> LOL, ............................have one on order.



cord cost more than the saw LOL


----------



## unclemoustache (Oct 8, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


>





That's it. I don't give a darn what you guys think. I'm getting one too!!! :hmm3grin2orange::chainsawguy:


----------



## songofthewood (Oct 9, 2009)

unclemoustache said:


> That's it. I don't give a darn what you guys think. I'm getting one too!!! :hmm3grin2orange::chainsawguy:



If it works,it works.:hmm3grin2orange::chainsawguy:


----------



## ropensaddle (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey ss gonna have to change name to sparksawin lmfaootfr


----------



## matt9923 (Oct 9, 2009)

Here's your chaps....


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 9, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> Here's your chaps....


They got a gun on them too.


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 9, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Hey ss gonna have to change name to sparksawin lmfaootfr


You ever find them steiners.


----------



## woodbooga (Oct 9, 2009)

Good to see you were cutting in a well-ventilated area. The emissions on those monsters are pretty firece.


----------



## beerman6 (Oct 9, 2009)

:greenchainsaw: LMAO,this thread is funny...I've been reading it for a few days.Today I was on the clock roaming Home Depot,and saw on of these saws :monkey: started laughing and then noticed people looking at me.


----------



## beerman6 (Oct 9, 2009)

for the record I do own a electric polesaw.


----------



## ropensaddle (Oct 9, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> You ever find them steiners.


No they must be at my other stand location I will know in the mourning. I hope I find em


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 9, 2009)

beerman6 said:


> :greenchainsaw: LMAO,this thread is funny...I've been reading it for a few days.Today I was on the clock roaming Home Depot,and saw on of these saws :monkey: started laughing and then noticed people looking at me.


You should have went on ahead and bought that bad boy. You would probably sell that 310.lol


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 9, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> No they must be at my other stand location I will know in the mourning. I hope I find em


Yeah hope ya find em. They ain't cheap.


----------



## cjcocn (Oct 10, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Yeah hope ya find em. They ain't cheap.



and that's in the summer!


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 10, 2009)

cjcocn said:


> and that's in the summer!


Probably feels like the summer if he's romping around in the woods in all the humidity we have.


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 10, 2009)

unclemoustache said:


> That's it. I don't give a darn what you guys think. I'm getting one too!!! :hmm3grin2orange::chainsawguy:


Now ya need to bring it to the gtg so we both can race rope's 395.lol You're in MO, you can make it.


----------



## COWBOY (Oct 10, 2009)

so your going to have race class for electrics at gtg p.s. my FIL owns one but he stores it in my shed cowboy said quietly


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 10, 2009)

COWBOY said:


> so your going to have race class for electrics at gtg p.s. my FIL owns one but he stores it in my shed cowboy said quietly


Nah, i'll probably be the only one there with one. I'm gonna race some big gas guzzlin huskys.lol Break you're fil's saw out and post some pics here. So i won't be the only one made fun of.lol


----------



## scotclayshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-0WNbm1jz6A&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-0WNbm1jz6A&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 10, 2009)

scotclayshooter said:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-0WNbm1jz6A&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-0WNbm1jz6A&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



You just reminded me of how weird the 80's were. . . Thanks!


----------



## matt9923 (Oct 10, 2009)

Metals406 said:


> You just reminded me of how weird the 80's were. . . Thanks!



nice welds!


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 10, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> nice welds!



Thanks! 

A little closer look of the flagpole base. . . I really like how the silicon islands lay with pure Co2.


----------



## COWBOY (Oct 10, 2009)

nice try ss but with that saw/weapon you are a army of one


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 11, 2009)

COWBOY said:


> nice try ss but with that saw/weapon you are a army of one


Aw come on, Always can use another soldier.


----------



## cjcocn (Oct 12, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Aw come on, Always can use another soldier.



and that's in the summer!


----------



## COWBOY (Oct 14, 2009)

went to auction sun. had an itch bought a box full of stuff . In it was a NEW to me SAW and IT'S RED. Homie 180 not a total loss , also 2 new files, oil , sparkplugs other tools $9.00 suprise saw runs and cuts. hey SS remember to pay your electric bill so you can saw wood and keep warmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 14, 2009)

COWBOY said:


> went to auction sun. had an itch bought a box full of stuff . In it was a NEW to me SAW and IT'S RED. Homie 180 not a total loss , also 2 new files, oil , sparkplugs other tools $9.00 suprise saw runs and cuts. hey SS remember to pay your electric bill so you can saw wood and keep warmmmmmmmmm.


Sure am glad ya got a red saw too. but mine don't need no sparklers.Don't matter if the power goes out, Still got the stihls to fire up. At least take a pic and show you're fil's electric. i will go easy on ya.lol


----------



## COWBOY (Oct 14, 2009)

i will admit to using one, we used it at xmas tree lot to put fresh cut on bottom. didn't scare the kids like REAL saws! sorry no pics/evidence


----------



## Art Vandelay (Oct 14, 2009)

Just got a new red saw myself today, but its just a plain ole Dolmar 7900.


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 14, 2009)

Art Vandelay said:


> Just got a new red saw myself today, but its just a plain ole Dolmar 7900.


That's just wrong for a first post.lol you're makin my red saw look really bad. Congrats on the saw. I hear their really nice, you gotta post a pic on the chainsaw forum. A lot of dolmar guys here. Welcome to the site and enjoy the learning and humor.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Oct 14, 2009)

Sorry, no picture. I can't cut wood with a camera so I blow all of my money on saws. Unfortunately I cut enough wood to last me this season and half of next so it won't get much use til next year. I like the idea of the electric chainsaw myself. It must come in handy for the odd shaped log that won't fit in the stove.


----------



## ropensaddle (Oct 15, 2009)

red powered energiser bunny lol fire it up plug in stepenwolf get ya mota runnin:hmm3grin2orange: Hey ss I am thinkin of puttin a red pinstripe on my husky to keep up


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 15, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> red powered energiser bunny lol fire it up plug in stepenwolf get ya mota runnin:hmm3grin2orange: Hey ss I am thinkin of puttin a red pinstripe on my husky to keep up


you better get one of those big bore kits, cause the lipstick saws a coming to town.lol When the mighty electric motor winds uo it'll be like one of those v-8 chainsaws. True power 120 volt style.


----------



## COWBOY (Oct 15, 2009)

What is the chain speed of lipstick saw?


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 15, 2009)

cowboy said:


> what is the chain speed of lipstick saw?


fast


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 15, 2009)

Here's a video.

http://www.homelite.com/video_library?model=UT43120


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Oct 15, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> you better get one of those big bore kits, cause the lipstick saws a coming to town.lol When the mighty electric motor winds uo it'll be like one of those v-8 chainsaws. True power 120 volt style.



go for 240


----------



## ropensaddle (Oct 15, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> fast



Lol I am beginning to get scared no specs I may have to pull out the artillery saw lmao


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 15, 2009)

Jkebxjunke said:


> go for 240





ropensaddle said:


> Lol I am beginning to get scared no specs I may have to pull out the artillery saw lmao


It just may have been rewired for 3 phase, Can't give no specs for two reasons. it's a secret and the specs are off the chart.


----------



## cjcocn (Oct 15, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> It just may have been rewired for 3 phase, Can't give no specs for two reasons. it's a secret and the specs are off the chart.



lol ... rewire it for 3 phase and then videotape the smoke when you plug it in.

It'll go up like sulfur on a match.


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Oct 15, 2009)

440 3 phase....120 hz


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 15, 2009)

Jkebxjunke said:


> 440 3 phase....120 hz


That's what i'm talkin about.lol


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## Jkebxjunke (Oct 15, 2009)

Secret video of SS mod for the saw.... 
dont ask me how I got it or how many pm'ed pics of carrot top I will now endure... but here goes...


----------



## COWBOY (Oct 16, 2009)

LIPSTICK SAW- I saw the pictures, I listened to the hype, I read the story ,I even watched the movies. CAD I got the urge- I got the urge-I got the urge ooooooooppppppssssss sorry SS it was just gasssssss


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 31, 2009)

in a sad attempt to revitalize this thread i used the lipstick saw today. Wish i would have got a pic of it before i cleaned it up, it was packed with oil and chips. The oiler works really well. you can see i've wore some paint off the bar(no i didn't take a brillo pad to it.) It's cut a bunch of ends already and the chain still seems sharp. I put a stack of four larger sticks together and tried to bog it down, Went right through it. Now this is hard red oak it's cutting. I'm pretty impressed with the little darling.lol It's still fun to make fun of it though.May have to get a more aggressive chain to beat ropes 372. also get a faster sprocket.Easy maintenance too.

Without the cover, pretty simple.






King of the woodpile.lol






A few ends it cut, but not all of them.






Wood cart loaded and ready for the porch.


----------



## beerman6 (Oct 31, 2009)

lol...


----------



## Freehand (Oct 31, 2009)

Don't care what they say SS ,that saw looks handy as a shirt pocket


----------



## yooper (Oct 31, 2009)

freehandslabber said:


> Don't care what they say SS ,that saw looks handy as a shirt pocket



lol........Was in the woods the other day, had to drop a deuce, guess what I used my shirt pocket for...........


----------



## COWBOY (Oct 31, 2009)

hey SS didnt mean to gas out your thread. glad to see ole lipstick is getting the job done. Do the lights go dim when you pull trigger on that beast? lol


----------



## Freehand (Oct 31, 2009)

COWBOY said:


> hey SS didnt mean to gas out your thread. glad to see ole lipstick is getting the job done. Do the lights go dim when you pull trigger on that beast? lol



What chew talkin' 'bout........The whole damn block goes dim.....utility company's havin' a fit :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## COWBOY (Oct 31, 2009)

SS you got friends . there is a picture with a bunch of electric saws but i cant find it [maybe someone else can]. 

sure wish i could make it to GTG but springfield, Mo is 5 hrs oneway & deer hunting is that wkend.


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 1, 2009)

The electric company just loves the big red beast.lol


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 1, 2009)

freehandslabber said:


> Don't care what they say SS ,that saw looks handy as a shirt pocket


Yep it's easy to use and easy to clean up.



yooper said:


> lol........Was in the woods the other day, had to drop a deuce, guess what I used my shirt pocket for...........


To put the collected shrooms in.



COWBOY said:


> hey SS didnt mean to gas out your thread. glad to see ole lipstick is getting the job done. Do the lights go dim when you pull trigger on that beast? lol


Blowed three transformers trying to get all those watts.



COWBOY said:


> SS you got friends . there is a picture with a bunch of electric saws but i cant find it [maybe someone else can].
> 
> sure wish i could make it to GTG but springfield, Mo is 5 hrs oneway & deer hunting is that wkend.


Wish ya could make it too, Should be a lot of fun.


----------



## COWBOY (Nov 2, 2009)

SS- glad to see a fellow PETA believer. I also go to school of NUGENT
[kill it and grill it]. my hunting buddy dropped off 5 squirrels tonight. guess whats for supper tomorrow? yum yum 
going to wean calves this wkend, next years steaks 



good looking wood cart, is that enough for all evening?

SAFETY TIP- keep bucket of water handy when using ole LIPSTICK [hotsaw]
might catch wood on fire!


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 2, 2009)

COWBOY said:


> SS- glad to see a fellow PETA believer. I also go to school of NUGENT
> [kill it and grill it]. my hunting buddy dropped off 5 squirrels tonight. guess whats for supper tomorrow? yum yum
> going to wean calves this wkend, next years steaks
> 
> ...


What you see on the cart will last all week. Got the bucket ready to dip the bar in to cool it off.lol A good mess of squirrel does sound good.


----------



## unclemoustache (Jul 16, 2011)

So how's the Lipstick saw doing these days?







View attachment 190856


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 17, 2011)

LOL,You found that and had to look up this old thread.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## unclemoustache (Jul 17, 2011)

stihl sawing said:


> LOL,You found that and had to look up this old thread.:msp_thumbsup:


 
Yes, I was inspiried by the "Classic Thread Thread" in Off Topic. Made me think of the good ol' days!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## unclemoustache (May 13, 2016)

Time to bump this thread again.

How's that saw holding up, SS??


----------



## svk (May 14, 2016)

I miss SS, definitely one of my favorites from this site. Hope he stops in.


----------



## unclemoustache (May 14, 2016)

svk said:


> I miss SS, definitely one of my favorites from this site. Hope he stops in.



I know what you mean. He provided lots of laughs and fun times. We gotta rope him back in here.


----------



## olyman (May 14, 2016)

unclemoustache said:


> I know what you mean. He provided lots of laughs and fun times. We gotta rope him back in here.


wont happen.........


----------



## stihl sawing (May 16, 2016)

Still running fine, course it don't have the mileage on it like my old body does.


----------

